

Ask HN: Any tools for two way synced music listening? - j2bax

One of my work mates and I used to use the Soundrop app in Spotify to have a synced shared playlist. We grew up together and have similar tastes in music and its fun to occasionally talk about a song or share new stuff with each other. He is on the other side of the country from me. Is there any other options? I&#x27;ve tried the few obvious ones that come up when Googling but none of them are as seamless and simple as I&#x27;d like. Does anyone else do this? Any awesome solutions that you&#x27;ve come across?
======
MalcolmDiggs
I believe that was the basic concept behind Turntable.fm (RIP). There were a
number of competitors but I think they may have all bitten the dust as well.

Sad, because (like you) I love the idea of being able to sync my music with
someone else.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turntable.fm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turntable.fm)

------
siquick
Collaborative playlists in Spotify?

[http://www.tomsguide.com/faq/id-2343246/collaborate-
spotify-...](http://www.tomsguide.com/faq/id-2343246/collaborate-spotify-
playlist.html)

~~~
j2bax
Collaborative playlists are great but it don't allow users to listen to the
playlist synced together real time.

------
HelloHN
If you're somewhat technical I believe you can achieve this with hubot

